# Association Game III



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Another revival. Yup.

For those who don't know, this is a one-word game where you post the first word that comes to your mind when seeing the word the previous poster... posted.

Ex:

User 1: Jump
User 2: Trampoline
User 3: Fun
User 4: Pokemon

So yeah. I'll start with:

Awesome.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Cold


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 30, 2011)

Ice Cream.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 30, 2011)

Tasty


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Food


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Drink


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Drunk


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Driving


----------



## SonicNintendo (Apr 30, 2011)

Toyota.


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

Car


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

Van


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Mini


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

Driver


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Cattle


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

Angus beef


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Burger


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

Unnecessary cheese


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Parmesan


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 30, 2011)

Italy


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

Mafia


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Wars


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 30, 2011)

Tobuscus


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

Sauce


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 30, 2011)

Tomato


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

Juice


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 1, 2011)

Apple


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Fruit


----------



## Deitatus (May 1, 2011)

Tropius


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 1, 2011)

Tropical.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Sun


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2011)

Moon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 1, 2011)

Sailor.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Ship


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Cruise


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Luxury


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 1, 2011)

pokeball


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Pokemon


----------



## Mendatt (May 1, 2011)

Pikachu


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Electric


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Slide


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Playground


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Recess


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

School


----------



## Zero Moment (May 1, 2011)

Eugh


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Annoyed


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Irked


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Nuisance


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Noisy


----------



## Zero Moment (May 1, 2011)

Uproar


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Whismur


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2011)

Loudred


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Noise


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Erased
(TWEWY ftw)


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Removal


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Hair


----------



## Zero Moment (May 1, 2011)

I whip my hair back and forth


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Willow Smith


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Tree


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Plant


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 1, 2011)

stay out of the basement
(please don't make fun of me for that)


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Life


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Live


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 1, 2011)

Electricity


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Lightning


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Storm


----------



## Deitatus (May 1, 2011)

Word


----------



## Glace (May 1, 2011)

Language


----------



## Zapi (May 1, 2011)

Arts


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Music


----------



## sv_01 (May 2, 2011)

Song


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

River


----------



## sv_01 (May 2, 2011)

Flow


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 2, 2011)

Fluid


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Gas


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 2, 2011)

freaking expensive.


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Money


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Dollar


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Cent


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Centipede


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 2, 2011)

atari


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

NES


----------



## Glace (May 2, 2011)

Nintendo


----------



## Aethelstan (May 2, 2011)

Games


----------



## Legos (May 2, 2011)

Life


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Death


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Funeral


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Tombstone


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2011)

Spiritomb


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Pokemon


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Joltik


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

Tiny


----------



## sv_01 (May 3, 2011)

Dratini


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 3, 2011)

Dragon


----------



## Sypl (May 3, 2011)

Dragonite


----------



## sv_01 (May 3, 2011)

Salamence


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2011)

Salamander


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Amphibian


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Reptile


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Lizard


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Iguana


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 3, 2011)

gecko


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Geico


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

fifteen minutes could save you 15% or more on your car insurance~


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2011)

Geico!


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Cars


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2011)

Cars 2


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

Pixar


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Movie


----------



## Zero Moment (May 4, 2011)

Avatar


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 4, 2011)

Red


----------



## sv_01 (May 4, 2011)

Orange


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 4, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Bright


----------



## Zapi (May 4, 2011)

Light


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

Shine


----------



## Zapi (May 4, 2011)

Shiny pokémon
...which I have none of


----------



## Glace (May 4, 2011)

None


----------



## Zapi (May 4, 2011)

Null and void


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Void


----------



## Zapi (May 5, 2011)

Abyss


----------



## Mendatt (May 5, 2011)

Clamperl


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 5, 2011)

Necklace


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Jewelry


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 5, 2011)

Emeralds ;)


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Sapphire


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 5, 2011)

Jewels.


----------



## sv_01 (May 5, 2011)

Sableye


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 5, 2011)

Gem


----------



## Zapi (May 5, 2011)

Emerald


----------



## Glace (May 5, 2011)

Ruby


----------



## Eclipse (May 5, 2011)

Sapphire


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 5, 2011)

Fire


----------



## Glace (May 6, 2011)

Flame


----------



## Zapi (May 6, 2011)

Through all the fire & flames~


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 6, 2011)

burning on the inside


----------



## Sypl (May 6, 2011)

Portal


----------



## sv_01 (May 6, 2011)

Stargate


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 6, 2011)

Atlantas


----------



## Zapi (May 6, 2011)

Atlantic


----------



## Phantom (May 6, 2011)

Titanic


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 6, 2011)

Ships.


----------



## Phantom (May 6, 2011)

Navy


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 7, 2011)

Army


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 7, 2011)

Regiment


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 7, 2011)

Brigade


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 8, 2011)

Bridge


----------



## sv_01 (May 8, 2011)

Tower


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 8, 2011)

Fortress


----------



## Zapi (May 8, 2011)

Forretress


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

Shell


----------



## sv_01 (May 9, 2011)

Exoskeleton


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 9, 2011)

Crab


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 9, 2011)

Cake


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 10, 2011)

GLaDOS


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 10, 2011)

Aperture Science


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 10, 2011)

Technology


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 10, 2011)

Technical.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Intricacy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 11, 2011)

Details.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

Nitpicking


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 11, 2011)

Perfectionism


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 11, 2011)

OCD


----------



## sv_01 (May 11, 2011)

Autism


----------



## Zapi (May 11, 2011)

Aspergers


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 12, 2011)

Syndrome


----------



## Mai (May 15, 2011)

Symptom


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 16, 2011)

Illness


----------



## Zapi (May 18, 2011)

ill will


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 19, 2011)

Unease


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 19, 2011)

Nerves


----------



## sv_01 (May 19, 2011)

Brain


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 19, 2011)

Membrane


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 20, 2011)

Osmosis


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

Water


----------



## sv_01 (May 20, 2011)

Ice


----------



## Zapi (May 20, 2011)

Winter


----------



## Hogia (May 20, 2011)

Cold


----------



## Zapi (May 21, 2011)

Flu


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 21, 2011)

Sneeze


----------



## zeKieranator (May 21, 2011)

Tissue.


----------



## Zapi (May 21, 2011)

Muscle


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

Man


----------



## Zapi (May 21, 2011)

Woman


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

Girl


----------



## Flareth (May 22, 2011)

Boy


----------



## Flareth (May 22, 2011)

Boy


----------



## Flareth (May 22, 2011)

Boy


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 22, 2011)

Buoy


----------



## Zapi (May 22, 2011)

Buoyancy


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 23, 2011)

Floating


----------



## sv_01 (May 23, 2011)

Levitation


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 23, 2011)

Monks


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 24, 2011)

Nuns


----------



## speedblader03 (Jun 12, 2011)

Grim (yes, from that one episode of The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy)


----------



## Zapi (Jun 12, 2011)

Reaper


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

Grimdark


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 12, 2011)

Rose


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

Doctor Who


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

Martha Jones.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

Doctor Who


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

Doc Scratch


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

The Doctor.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

Matt Smith


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

Amy Pond.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

Karen Gillan


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 12, 2011)

David Tennant.


----------



## Lili (Jun 12, 2011)

10


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

doctor


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

Drake


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

jake


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

Long


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

dragon


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

DRAGOOOOONNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

dragonite


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Pyralspite


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 13, 2011)

Pyraspite.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Pyrope


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

pura


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 13, 2011)

Purity.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

puberty


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

Pubic Hair


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 13, 2011)

Gross.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

cheetos (they're gross.DX)


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

Red Hot


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lava


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Vesta (goddess of fire)


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Hestia (Greek name for the same goddess)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Athens


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Olives


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

Olive Garden


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Italian


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Hetalia!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

hetal
Metal!


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

Dethklok


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Crotch kick (ow...)


----------



## Lili (Jun 13, 2011)

Nut Shot


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 14, 2011)

Cock Strike


----------



## Lili (Jun 14, 2011)

Cock Block


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 15, 2011)

Coal.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 15, 2011)

Torkoal


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 15, 2011)

Avercoal.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 15, 2011)

Quetzalcoatl


----------



## Zapi (Jun 15, 2011)

Pretzel


----------



## Lili (Jun 15, 2011)

Stick


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 15, 2011)

Spades Slick


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jack Noir


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 16, 2011)

Bec Noir


----------



## lordlogan (Jun 17, 2011)

LA Noire


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2011)

LA


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 17, 2011)

GC


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2011)

GS


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 17, 2011)

Gold/Silver


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2011)

crystal


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 18, 2011)

Noxk-Nock Jokes


----------



## Lili (Jun 20, 2011)

Dirty Jokes


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Jun 20, 2011)

BEWBIES!


----------



## Lili (Jun 20, 2011)

Boobs


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Jun 20, 2011)

Women


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 20, 2011)

Irritating (lol)


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Jun 20, 2011)

Piccolo


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 20, 2011)

Juggalo


----------



## Lili (Jun 20, 2011)

Stupid


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2011)

Dunce


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

Clubs Deuce


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

Take A Deuce


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

take a piece of shit


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

Add a pinch of crap


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

making stool


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

Stool


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

Skool


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

Zim!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

GiR!


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

Rawr


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 22, 2011)

Rear.


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2011)

Butt


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2011)

Farmstink Buttlass


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2011)

Cutlass


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2011)

Mindfang


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 22, 2011)

Vriska


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2011)

8luh 8luh


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2011)

Bluh


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 22, 2011)

Blah


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2011)

Bluh


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2011)

Blublublublub


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 22, 2011)

lullaby


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2011)

Fluttershy


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 23, 2011)

butterflies


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2011)

Cutie Mark


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 23, 2011)

Ponies


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 23, 2011)

Horses


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 24, 2011)

hooves


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 24, 2011)

Musclebeasts


----------



## Lili (Jun 24, 2011)

hahawut


----------



## Zapi (Jun 26, 2011)

Bahamut


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mammoth


----------



## Lili (Jun 28, 2011)

Beast


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jul 4, 2011)

Youkai


----------



## Lili (Jul 4, 2011)

You okay?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 4, 2011)

U Mad?


----------



## Lili (Jul 5, 2011)

U Mad Bro?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 5, 2011)

Come at me, Bro.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

Scraggy
(yes, that's what I think of when someone says that)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 5, 2011)

Shaggy.


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2011)

Doo


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 7, 2011)

Due


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 7, 2011)

Deal


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 7, 2011)

Deal or No Deal


----------



## Lili (Jul 7, 2011)

Game Show


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 7, 2011)

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 8, 2011)

Circle of Life


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 8, 2011)

Witch of Life


----------



## Lili (Jul 8, 2011)

White Witch


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 8, 2011)

"Are you a good witch, or a bad witch?"


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2011)

Kansas.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 9, 2011)

Topeka


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2011)

Toledo


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 10, 2011)

Klinger


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

Kingler


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 16, 2011)

Royalty


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 16, 2011)

Black Queen


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 16, 2011)

Africa


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 16, 2011)

Sahara


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 16, 2011)

Egypt


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 17, 2011)

Camel


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 17, 2011)

Arabia


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

Aradia


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 17, 2011)

Aradia Megid0


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 17, 2011)

Fire


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 17, 2011)

Destruction of Evidence.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 17, 2011)

Murder


----------



## Zapi (Jul 17, 2011)

Genocide


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2011)

Rwanda


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 17, 2011)

Name


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 17, 2011)

Bob


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 17, 2011)

Brain Over Brawn


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2011)

Evolution


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 18, 2011)

Ever-changing


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2011)

Everstone


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Everfrost


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2011)

NeverMeltIce


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 18, 2011)

Refrigeration


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 18, 2011)

Recrystalization


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 18, 2011)

Quartz


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Land of Quartz and Melody


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 18, 2011)

Aradia Megido


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Sollux Captor


----------



## Light (Jul 18, 2011)

3D Movies


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Vision Twofold


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2011)

Blind prophet


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

NUM3R4LS OF TH3 BL1ND PROPH3TS


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 19, 2011)

Disabled superheros


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

Got Tiger Tavros


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

God Tier Vriska


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

Got Tiger fedoraFreak


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

Blue jester hat thing


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

Nannaquin


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghost.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

Soulbot


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 21, 2011)

Soul music.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 21, 2011)

Slam Battles


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 21, 2011)

Wrestling.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 21, 2011)

STRONG


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 22, 2011)

Musclebeast


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

Hoofbeast


----------



## Light (Jul 22, 2011)

cow


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 22, 2011)

chicken


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

Torchic


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

Huntail


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2011)

Hint.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

Magikarp: The Gathering


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2011)

Games.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

The Game


----------



## Zapi (Jul 23, 2011)

Game Over


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 23, 2011)

Game on.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 23, 2011)

Cliché


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 24, 2011)

Gourmet


----------



## Mai (Jul 25, 2011)

Food


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2011)

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

Carrots


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

BLUH


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

Eeew, slime.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

Slime Slugma


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

Winter Vulpix. Summer Swinub. Zergoose. Etc.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

SHELLDERBOY


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

... Remorage.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

CLOYSTERMAN


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

Oyster tempura.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

ANGRY OYSTER


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

Angry me. (and I'm scary when I'm angry, I tend to swear alot and throw pillows at the wall)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

Mini Me


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

Pie


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

Spaghetti (wat)


----------



## Ever (Jul 26, 2011)

(my Mini Me loves pie)

Worms


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2011)

Trojans


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

...
Condoms D:


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 27, 2011)

Pinpricks.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 27, 2011)

Pins and needles


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

Needlewands


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

Shots


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2011)

Tequila


----------



## Ever (Jul 28, 2011)

Crepes.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 28, 2011)

Creeper :C


----------



## Ever (Jul 28, 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 28, 2011)

TERRARIA is better...


----------



## Ever (Jul 28, 2011)

Torterra


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortilla.


----------



## Mai (Jul 28, 2011)

Quesadilla.


----------



## Ever (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheese!


----------



## Mai (Jul 28, 2011)

Meat.


----------



## Ever (Jul 28, 2011)

...Bok bok!


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 28, 2011)

Coward.


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Dubbing from _Enter the Dragon_


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Pyralspite


----------



## Mai (Jul 29, 2011)

Pyralsprite


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Jadesprite


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

opaltiger


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Got Tiger


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Loyal Army


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Lloyd


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Death


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

The Game


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Suzanne Collins


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Wtf


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

FYB


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

8^y


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Eight Ball


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Cue Ball


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Stick.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Billards Stick


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

(That's what I meant)

Pen Pal


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Pal Pad


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

jellybean2179


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

ITS OVER 9000


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 29, 2011)

Overused meme.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome but innefectual.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 29, 2011)

Ebola


----------



## Mai (Jul 29, 2011)

Cobra


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Arbok


----------



## Mai (Jul 29, 2011)

Ekans


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Snake


----------



## Ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Worms


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

Eater of Worlds


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 30, 2011)

Andross


----------



## Mai (Jul 30, 2011)

Block shaped face thing


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

Blok


----------



## Ever (Jul 30, 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 31, 2011)

Warcraft


----------



## Ever (Jul 31, 2011)

CoD


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

Shit


----------



## Ever (Jul 31, 2011)

???

Hariyama


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

ArM tHrUsT


----------



## Ever (Jul 31, 2011)

Joint lock


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

Jump Kick


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2011)

Medicham


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2011)

Dolphin Punch


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

Aquatic Mammal


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

Sapphire


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 31, 2011)

Corundum


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

Adamantium


----------



## Ever (Jul 31, 2011)

Admin


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2011)

Magma Admin Maxie


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

Magma


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 31, 2011)

Geothermal energy


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

Geo


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2011)

Dude


----------



## Ever (Jul 31, 2011)

...Surfboards...


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 31, 2011)

Sharks


----------



## Ever (Jul 31, 2011)

Krakens...I think I spelled it wrong...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 31, 2011)

Raghetti


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 31, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 31, 2011)

Meatballs.


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogs

(... I think it's because of a scene of this one movie I can't remember the name of.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 31, 2011)

Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 31, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope she makes lotsa


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2011)

Youtube Poop


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

BREAKFAST


----------



## Mai (Aug 1, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Aug 1, 2011)

Dinner


----------



## Ever (Aug 1, 2011)

Supper!


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

What's for dinner


----------



## Ever (Aug 1, 2011)

Fucked-up pizza


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 1, 2011)

Pizza prize.


----------



## Ever (Aug 1, 2011)

Pisa


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sicily


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

Sick Fires


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 1, 2011)

An Old Flame


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

Flamers


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 1, 2011)

Trolls


----------



## Mai (Aug 1, 2011)

Terezi


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 1, 2011)

Red


----------



## Ever (Aug 2, 2011)

Rude


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

Ruby


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

Sapphire


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 2, 2011)

Kyogre


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

Groudon


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

RaYqUaZa


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

Zodiac


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 2, 2011)

Mobius Double Reacharound


----------



## Ever (Aug 2, 2011)

Roundabout


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

Turnabout


----------



## Ever (Aug 3, 2011)

Volleyball (long story)


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 3, 2011)

Net


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

Next


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

==>


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

======>


----------



## Ever (Aug 4, 2011)

Right


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2011)

Wright


----------



## Ever (Aug 4, 2011)

5th grade


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2011)

9th grade


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 4, 2011)

Drama


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

Class


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2011)

Heir


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 4, 2011)

Heir of Void


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 4, 2011)

PLASMAAA!!!!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 4, 2011)

PLASTIIIC!


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

Paper


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2011)

Rock


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 4, 2011)

Roll


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 4, 2011)

megaman


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

Zero


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2011)

Z-Saber


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2011)

Broadsword


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2011)

Bastard sword


----------



## Ever (Aug 5, 2011)

Man-beeches


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2011)

Beaches


----------



## Ever (Aug 5, 2011)

Soreness (long story)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2011)

Sour


----------



## Mai (Aug 5, 2011)

Power


----------



## Ever (Aug 5, 2011)

Bananas (long story)


----------



## Flareth (Aug 5, 2011)

Baseball


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2011)

Bulbasaur


----------



## Mai (Aug 5, 2011)

Mysterious Garden


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2011)

Mystery Dungeon


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2011)

Mystery Gift


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 5, 2011)

Natural Gift


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2011)

Altaria


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 5, 2011)

Austria


----------



## Mai (Aug 5, 2011)

Sound Of Music


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2011)

LALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 5, 2011)

Spongebob


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## Flareth (Aug 5, 2011)

Blue


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2011)

Gary Oak


----------



## Mai (Aug 5, 2011)

Rap battle


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 5, 2011)

Tavros


----------



## Mai (Aug 5, 2011)

Sick fires


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 5, 2011)

FIRE!!!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 6, 2011)

Water!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 6, 2011)

Snow...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 6, 2011)

Blizzard


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2011)

Cold


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 6, 2011)

Sheer Cold


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 6, 2011)

Sheer cold genius


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 6, 2011)

Pure freaking Genius


----------



## Flareth (Aug 7, 2011)

The Brain


----------



## Ever (Aug 8, 2011)

The Lungs


----------



## werefish5 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 9, 2011)

Pudding Cup


----------



## Ever (Aug 9, 2011)

Fruit Cup


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

Fruit by teh foot


----------



## Ever (Aug 10, 2011)

Flats


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

Fish


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2011)

Two Plus Two


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

Thii2 ii2 2iimple math


----------



## Mai (Aug 10, 2011)

Sollux


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2011)

Sun


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 10, 2011)

Reshiram


----------



## Ever (Aug 10, 2011)

Rash nature


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

Brash


----------



## Ever (Aug 10, 2011)

Brawl


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2011)

Super Smash Brothers


----------



## Ever (Aug 11, 2011)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

Wahoo!


----------



## Ever (Aug 11, 2011)

Yahoo Mail


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2011)

Email


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 11, 2011)

Pottermore


----------



## Ever (Aug 11, 2011)

More cake


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

More lies


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 11, 2011)

Even More Bloons


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2011)

Balloons


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 11, 2011)

Drifloon


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

Drifblim


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Blimp.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

Bunp


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bnp


----------



## Ever (Aug 12, 2011)

Bumped (It's a book)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

βμηρ


----------



## Ever (Aug 12, 2011)

Bunt


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2011)

Burst


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

Fireworks


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 13, 2011)

July


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

Jelly


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 13, 2011)

Strawberry


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

Paper straws


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 13, 2011)

Paper cup.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 13, 2011)

Paper plates


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 13, 2011)

Platos.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Pluto

(2150th post!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2011)

Planet.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 14, 2011)

Grox


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2011)

Aliens.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 14, 2011)

Mulder


----------



## Flareth (Aug 14, 2011)

Scully


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Scum


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2011)

Oxi Clean


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Oxygen


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2011)

Hydrogen.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

H20


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

dihydrogen monoxide

(it's a real problem)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2011)

Carbon monoxide.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

CO2


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2011)

H20.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha
Heehee
Hoohoo


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2011)

Gay laugh.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Gray


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 14, 2011)

my possibly gay DOG


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

What


----------



## Flareth (Aug 14, 2011)

Flat


----------



## Ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Naan


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2011)

Tandoori


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Tan


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunburn


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Solarbeam


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 14, 2011)

Ivysaur


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Saura


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 15, 2011)

Sora.


----------



## Ever (Aug 15, 2011)

Zories (family word for flip flops)


----------



## speedblader03 (Aug 17, 2011)

Zoras


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 17, 2011)

Zoroark


----------



## Flareth (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorua


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 17, 2011)

Illusion


----------



## Flareth (Aug 17, 2011)

Visionary


----------



## Ever (Aug 18, 2011)

Shaman (I don't even)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 19, 2011)

Shaymin.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 19, 2011)

Flower


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 19, 2011)

Lily.


----------



## Ever (Aug 20, 2011)

Arylett :)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 20, 2011)

Aeris


----------



## Ever (Aug 20, 2011)

Aeria (I don't even know if that exists...)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 20, 2011)

Lugia


----------



## Ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Luigi


----------



## hyphen (Aug 21, 2011)

Mario


----------



## Ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Marco Polo


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 21, 2011)

Pool


----------



## Ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Torpedo Divey-Toy Thing


----------



## hyphen (Aug 22, 2011)

Underwater missiles. O-o


----------



## Ever (Aug 22, 2011)

Underwater mines


----------



## hyphen (Aug 22, 2011)

Gems.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 22, 2011)

Rings


----------



## Ever (Aug 24, 2011)

Lord of the Rings.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Aug 24, 2011)

Hobbits.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 24, 2011)

ELVES
*facepalm*


----------



## Ever (Aug 24, 2011)

Legolas (is awesome)


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gimli


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2011)

Gemini


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 27, 2011)

Siamese Twins


----------



## Ever (Aug 27, 2011)

Siamese Cows


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 27, 2011)

Cheeseburgers


----------



## Ever (Aug 27, 2011)

Cheesesticks


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheesesauce.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 29, 2011)

Pasta


----------



## Dar (Aug 29, 2011)

Italy


----------



## Mai (Aug 30, 2011)

Alfredo sauce


----------



## Ever (Aug 30, 2011)

Alfred


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Fred.


----------



## Ever (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube


----------



## Zapi (Aug 30, 2011)

Google


----------



## hyphen (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero


----------



## Ever (Aug 31, 2011)

Zerox Everart


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Art threads.


----------



## Ever (Aug 31, 2011)

Threading


----------



## Zapi (Aug 31, 2011)

Sewing


----------



## Mai (Aug 31, 2011)

Knitting


----------



## Ever (Sep 1, 2011)

Scarves


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Sep 1, 2011)

Stripes


----------



## Ever (Sep 2, 2011)

Tripe


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 3, 2011)

Stomach


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

Stomachache


----------



## Zapi (Sep 3, 2011)

Flu


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

Cold


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 3, 2011)

Freezing


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

frozenSpike


----------



## Mai (Sep 3, 2011)

Usertitle


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

Usertile


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 4, 2011)

Job


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

Jeb


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 4, 2011)

Jib


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

Jab


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jabba


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

Yo


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 4, 2011)

Mama


----------



## hyphen (Sep 4, 2011)

Daddy


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

Daisy (wut)


----------



## hyphen (Sep 4, 2011)

Daylily.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

Blinkroot.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 4, 2011)

182


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 4, 2011)

42


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

413


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 4, 2011)

Organization


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 4, 2011)

Thirteen


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 4, 2011)

Friday


----------



## Flareth (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh god no


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

Hell fucking yes


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 5, 2011)

Satan


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 5, 2011)

Santa


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 5, 2011)

Elf


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

Majyyk


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 5, 2011)

Weirdly spelled word


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 6, 2011)

ur


----------



## Ever (Sep 6, 2011)

Sumeria :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 6, 2011)

Summerland


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Desert


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 6, 2011)

Cactus


----------



## Zapi (Sep 7, 2011)

Maractus


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2011)

Teeter Dance


----------



## Zapi (Sep 7, 2011)

Panic Dance


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2011)

Fancypantsupdatedance


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 7, 2011)

Brokenspacebaraargh


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2011)

Infinate Space


----------



## speedblader03 (Sep 8, 2011)

universe


----------



## Zapi (Sep 8, 2011)

Universal Studios


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

Paradox space


----------



## Ever (Sep 9, 2011)

Hoaxes


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2011)

Hax


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 9, 2011)

Hammer


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thor


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2011)

Lightning


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 10, 2011)

Zeus


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

Jegus


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2011)

Mispell


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

where doin this man
where MAKIN THIS HAPEN


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Party


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

Winning


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Whining


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

Duh, winning


----------



## Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Derp


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

Herpin' the derp


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2011)

Derpy Hooves


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

Hurr Durr


----------



## Zapi (Sep 10, 2011)

Gurrdurr


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

DURRRRR


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2011)

Conkeldurr


----------



## Zapi (Sep 10, 2011)

Roobushin


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 10, 2011)

n00bs


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubes Portal


----------



## hyphen (Sep 11, 2011)

Bright

(.......what?)


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

(You know, the whole "Weighted Companion Cube" thing? ...Neither do I.)

Star(s)


----------



## hyphen (Sep 11, 2011)

Night


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Andrea Cremer (Author of Nightshade)


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2011)

Creamer


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Bullies


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

Butterfly


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 11, 2011)

Dragonfly


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Cod


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

tCoD


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 11, 2011)

Bed knobs&Broomsticks


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

Doc Scratch's Punishment Broom


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 11, 2011)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

Green flames


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 11, 2011)

Green Sun


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

Green Sun Streetsweeper


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 11, 2011)

Street Fighter


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2011)

Ryu


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 11, 2011)

Japanese dragon


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 11, 2011)

kimono


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 11, 2011)

Geisha


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

wut


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Butter


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

Toast


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Nutella <3


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesomeness


----------



## Ever (Sep 11, 2011)

Epicness


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 12, 2011)

awesomesauce


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 12, 2011)

pizza sauce


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ketchup


----------



## Ever (Sep 12, 2011)

Mustard


----------



## Zapi (Sep 14, 2011)

Monkeys
(...don't ask)


----------



## Flareth (Sep 14, 2011)

Monkees


----------



## Ever (Sep 14, 2011)

Keeshond


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 15, 2011)

Keisha


----------



## Zapi (Sep 15, 2011)

Kishin


----------



## Ever (Sep 16, 2011)

Crispin


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 16, 2011)

Somefin


----------



## FwaSaki-chan (Sep 17, 2011)

Nuffin'


----------



## Zapi (Sep 17, 2011)

Muffin


----------



## Dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

Puffins


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

Blueberry Muffins


----------



## hyphen (Sep 17, 2011)

Mini Wheats


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

Unfilling


----------



## hyphen (Sep 17, 2011)

Water


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

Ice


----------



## Rose (Sep 17, 2011)

melts


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

mutts


----------



## Rose (Sep 17, 2011)

Puppies!


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

KITTENS


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 17, 2011)

CAPSLOCK


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 18, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Zapi (Sep 18, 2011)

Carp


----------



## hyphen (Sep 18, 2011)

Tuna


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 18, 2011)

Yuck


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 18, 2011)

Mucus


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 18, 2011)

Slime


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 18, 2011)

Metal.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 18, 2011)

Heavy


----------



## hyphen (Sep 18, 2011)

Anvil


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 18, 2011)

Cat


----------



## Zapi (Sep 18, 2011)

Hat


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 18, 2011)

Doctor


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 18, 2011)

Doctor Who?


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 18, 2011)

Doctor Seuss


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 19, 2011)

Shakespeare


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 19, 2011)

Wrapping paper


----------



## hyphen (Sep 19, 2011)

Presents


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

Delibird


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 19, 2011)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## hyphen (Sep 19, 2011)

Headaches
(I actually got one from McDonald's chicken nuggets. And their ranch fajitas.)


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 19, 2011)

Calculator (If you haven't noticed, my way of thinking is much different than the average person's.)


----------



## Ever (Sep 19, 2011)

calculus Gina (ask Flower Doll or bubblegum)


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 19, 2011)

Leaf Stone


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 19, 2011)

Butterscotch


----------



## Spatz (Sep 19, 2011)

DERP


----------



## Zapi (Sep 19, 2011)

durp


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 19, 2011)

Marill


----------



## Ever (Sep 20, 2011)

Blueberry bubblegum :)


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Almandine


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 20, 2011)

Pomegranates


----------



## hyphen (Sep 21, 2011)

Pips


----------



## Tomboy (Sep 21, 2011)

pipsqueak


----------



## Mr. Dude (Sep 21, 2011)

Stapler


----------



## Ever (Sep 21, 2011)

Stadler


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 25, 2011)

Satan


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

SPARTA


----------



## Ever (Sep 25, 2011)

Helen of Troy (who was originally Helen of Sparta)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 25, 2011)

Horse


----------



## hyphen (Sep 25, 2011)

Herse


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

I own a horse


----------



## Ever (Sep 25, 2011)

Pwnies


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

Pwnt


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 25, 2011)

Paint.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 25, 2011)

Stains


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

Stairs


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 25, 2011)

Escalator.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

E%ecutioner


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 25, 2011)

References.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

Aaaaaaaall of the references
All of them.


----------



## Tomboy (Sep 26, 2011)

thesaurus


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 26, 2011)

Bulbasaur?


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Chikorita


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Nail varnish


----------



## Ever (Sep 26, 2011)

Nail polish


----------



## speedblader03 (Oct 3, 2011)

pink


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 3, 2011)

Beige


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

Bathing


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 7, 2011)

Rubber Ducky.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

stripes.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 7, 2011)

Zebra.


----------



## Dar (Oct 7, 2011)

Zebstrika


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 7, 2011)

Rapidash


----------



## Dar (Oct 7, 2011)

horsey :3


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

racecourse


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

NASCAR


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 8, 2011)

rednecks


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

giraffe


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

Cousins


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

French windows


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 9, 2011)

Cheese


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

panini


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Panna Cotta


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 12, 2011)

Terra Cotta


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 12, 2011)

Terra Nova


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

Dinosaurs.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

Teeth


----------



## Monoking (Oct 12, 2011)

Brush.


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

Hair


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Faceplant
(My mind is weird)


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dream
(So is my subconciousness)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Death.


----------



## Mai (Oct 15, 2011)

Debt.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

Delta


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Beta.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

Meta.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Chip.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 15, 2011)

Werehog


----------



## hyphen (Oct 15, 2011)

Wild Boar
....o.o


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Dinner.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 15, 2011)

SPAGHETTI (FTW)


----------



## Dar (Oct 15, 2011)

noodle


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 15, 2011)

crispyduck


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

Peking Duck

EDIt: Hay look! 1,111 posts! :3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Psyduck.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Psychotic o.o


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Roleplay.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Darkie


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Death.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Life :D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Weep.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Willo


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Apologizing?


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Agonizing.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

I... ish sad ....:sad:


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2011)

Happyness
:D


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

Kanaya
(what is this i dont even)


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2011)

Katara
:D


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

Katana


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

NEENJAH KITTEHS!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

NINJA KIHTEHS


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Ninja kicks


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2011)

EFFING CUTE NINJAS


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

nINJA sTACK

WTF Caps Lock I don't even.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

*Points to Avatar*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Dragonite.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

Salamence


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

*Points to signature*


----------



## Ever (Oct 17, 2011)

Pointy Hair


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anime


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Zuko


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

Gangster


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Rap


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

Tinie Tempah


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Slowbrokingpoke.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

SlowpokeTail


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Rocketeer.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

Buccaneer


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Pirate


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

Gecko


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Death.


----------



## Ever (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG NOT AGAIN!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Everglider said:


> OMG NOT AGAIN!


What did i do?


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Repetition.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Um, die.


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Sad.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Punch.


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Kick


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Want


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Need


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Apolgy.


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Forgiveness.


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Hugs.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 19, 2011)

Kisses


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Tears.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

Teardrop


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Eye


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

Optician


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Am


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

Radio


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Clinically


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

Surgery


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Depressed,


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

Emo.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

Uchiha Sasuke


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

I


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

Curry

(Phonetic alphabet: I - India)


----------



## hyphen (Oct 19, 2011)

Epic
:3


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 19, 2011)

Epic Fantasy


----------



## hyphen (Oct 19, 2011)

Final Fantasy


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

The Last Battle


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Think.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

Tank.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 20, 2011)

Cannon


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Die.


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

Pie x3


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Secret.


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

Stories


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Arceus.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Giratina


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Dark.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 21, 2011)

Darkrai?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Nightmares.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

That Sailor's kid


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Flapjack.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

Spotted dick

(I kinda want apple crumble now...)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 22, 2011)

Richard


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Shuriken


----------



## speedblader03 (Oct 22, 2011)

ninja


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 22, 2011)

Samurai


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 22, 2011)

Power Rangers


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

School.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Grades.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Frustration.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Anger.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Rage.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Fire.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Returning.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Coming back.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

One world.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Two realites.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Now and then.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Yesterday and The Present.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Pain.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorrow


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Deep


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Meaningful


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Never know...


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Innocent


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Unworthy


----------



## hyphen (Oct 22, 2011)

Slave


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Servant


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

Self.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Self-importance


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 22, 2011)

Self-determination


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Arrogance


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Ignorance (I don't know, they sound similar?)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

(works for me :D)

Defiance


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 22, 2011)

Defence


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Assault


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 22, 2011)

Assault Rifle


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Infantry


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Baby


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Rattle


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Snake D:


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Serpent


----------



## hyphen (Oct 22, 2011)

Dragon


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Flames


----------



## Dar (Oct 22, 2011)

Lizard


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Server


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Server Busy :/


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Lazy


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Boy


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Bro


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Me


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Meek


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Greek


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Persephone


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Banana phone


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Gorilla


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Jungle


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Tarzan


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Disney


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Pixar


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Lamp


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Light


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Dark


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Shadows


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Scary


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Being Rick Roll'd


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Youtube


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

You too?


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Me not


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Us friends


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

US vs. the world


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

U MAY SAY
(U.S.A)


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Haii


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Hellur~


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

_I just came to say Hello!_


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

♪♫


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

DJ


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

PJs


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Police.

(PJ=Policia Judiciária=Judicial Police)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Fugitive.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Prison


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Jail.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

The Soap, Grab it!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Drop


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Ground


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Dirt


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Rally


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Pep


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheerleaders.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Hawt


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Dog


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Wolf


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Werewolf


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Vampire


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Kanaya


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Katana, Fwee <3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

...Ninja...?!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Katana

EDIT: Ninja'd, wow.


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Samurai'd


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

...Khight'd? 

(FAIL)


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

PHAIL!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Failboat


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

:D

Sailboat


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Ocean


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Sea


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Fishies. :3


----------



## speedblader03 (Oct 23, 2011)

lake


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Guardian


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Angel


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Heaven


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Stairway


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Fall


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Die


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Zombie


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Plants, x3


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Vines


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Ivy


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Saur


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Salavaur


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Dinosaur!! :3


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 23, 2011)

Disney


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Paris


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Kim


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Possible


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

Popsicle.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

Jelly

....


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Belly


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

Fat


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Ass


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Hole


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

Abyss


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Deep


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Deepcore


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Ripcurl


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Riptide


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Celestial bronze


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Gold


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

Imperial gold


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Gold quadrants


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

(Dude...this thing is dead. Go check the reborned one)


----------

